# Old Plastics



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am culling my yrs of crap/lures...I have a big bunch of DOA lures from when I lived in Fl ,14yrs ago, and I hate to toss stuff that appears to still be useful.......but not necessarily where I live now.

So>>>>>>>>>

Do I toss or do I keep?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> I am culling my yrs of crap/lures...I have a big bunch of DOA lures from when I lived in Fl ,14yrs ago, and I hate to toss stuff that appears to still be useful.......but not necessarily where I live now.
> 
> So>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Do I toss or do I keep?


Toss them my way and I’ll pay shipping


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Toss them my way and I’ll pay shipping


might just happen


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Recycle.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Keep , and take a kid fishing . Hint hint


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Buy/make some molds. Then you can melt them down and experiment with coloring.


----------



## okiekev (Jul 9, 2020)

Some local schools have fishing clubs where I have given stuff in the past. They are always happy to take stuff like that.


----------

